# What pans are the best for baking?



## ksatterwhite (May 22, 2003)

I'd like to know which baking pans (i.e. cookie sheets, pie pans, cake pans, springform, jelly roll, loaf, etc.) you like the best. I've seen those All-Clad Gold Standard ones. They sound good and are expensive. But, are they really good? Has anyone used them.

Let me know.

Thanks,

Keith


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

My favorite for cookies and cake rolls, professional 1/2 pans. You can get then at restaurant supply houses, they'll last into your childrens life time. I like the density and the fact that they won't flex..

Pie pans, I like pryrex glass ones. You do have to adjust your oven temp. down 25 degrees because these cook faster. BUT they never rust and being able to see that your bottom cust has set will save you everytime your unsure. Also, it's very very rare that they break.

For cake pans and springforms, I no longer use spring forms I bake everything in a reg. cake pan, if you need to learn how- ask down in the pastry area. So far I'm happy with ones I've bought from from Pfeil & Holing (at www.cakedecostore.com), their prices are very reasonable. I chose the 3" deep pans vs. the 2" because I can assemble tortes in them instead of buying rings, they also make a taller cheesecake.

For cupcakes pans I like the ones from Chicago Metalic (or is it Chicago Metal?).

You really DON'T need to spend alot to have great baking pans.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I agree with Wendy. I don't do a lot of cakes etc. but I live for my 1/2 sheet pans. They are heavy aluminum with thick rolled rims. You can get them at restaurant supply stores. My loaf pans are either Chicago Metalic Non Stick or Baker's Secret, from the supermarket! I have a few All-Clad cookware pieces and I love them, but I think their bakeware is totally unnecessary. You do not need to spend a fortune to bake tasty things


----------

